# Knife sets on ebay



## alexalexnyc (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi everyone. Would you ever buy a knife set off of ebay? There are some good deals on Wusthof sets however I'm worried about counterfeit products from China.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Would I ever by a "knife set from Ebay?" It's unlikely I'd buy a knife set under any circumstances.

I don't know how common counterfeit name-brand knives are on Ebay. I gather there was a big problem with Globals a few years ago, but don't know if that's still going on or has spread to other sellers and other brands. By the way, "I don't know" means just that, it's not a subtle way of introducing an opinion one way or the other.

Do I think you can find genuine Wusthofs at good prices on Ebay? Yes. If, for some unfathomable reason I actually wanted a set of Wusties, would I take a chance? It would depend on the price and the seller. I wouldn't buy purportedly new Wusthof knives from almost any Asian located seller.

There's a very old and very true saying you ought to embrace: If it looks too good to be true it almost certainly is. _Caveat emptor_.

On the other hand, I absolutely would buy any number of high-end Japanese brands from more than a few E-Bay sellers physically located in Japan. BluewayJapan is one such merchant.

Getting back to Wusties specifically: You can probably do as well from well-known US sellers like Chef Knives to Go, or Cutlery and More, as any legit deal on Ebay. And you have someone with a proven track record (not to mention an actual address) to whom to complain if there's any problem with the transaction.

BDL


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah. What he said.

_*By-the-way ... I got a call-back for a TV show audition. *_


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

And some of us might be persuaded to pontificate about why we think you probably don't really want a set... or one of us might. Of course, that one (me) could be completely wrong.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Back in the day, way before I even thought about Baking for Bucks, I realized that sets of things (knives, cookware and even bed/bath linens) were not for me.

I would make the purchase and after using the products for a month or so would realize that about 3/4 of the set was sitting in the cabinet (knife wall magnet, linen closet...whatever) unused.

I guess what I am trying to get across is sets are usually (IMHO) a waste of money.

When I need a specific item I research said item (in the case of knives I try to get my hands on one to "test drive" it) so I can be an informed consumer.


----------



## alexalexnyc (Jun 24, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Back in the day, way before I even thought about Baking for Bucks, I realized that sets of things (knives, cookware and even bed/bath linens) were not for me.
> 
> I would make the purchase and after using the products for a month or so would realize that about 3/4 of the set was sitting in the cabinet (knife wall magnet, linen closet...whatever) unused.
> 
> ...


What are the basic tools to have in my bag?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't have a clue what you guys carry around in those mysterious black bags, lol.

In the bakery I always kept a couple of good utility knives and lots of really sharp scissors.

Same for home plus a cleaver and a couple of really nice boning knives.

I have small hands, so my main problem is finding something that feels well balanced without being too heavy.


----------



## nicholas beebe (Jul 22, 2011)

alexalexnyc said:


> What are the basic tools to have in my bag?


It depends on what you're doing. Any line cook should have a big knife (gyuto/chef), a little knife (parer/petty), and a good rod hone. A decent bread knife will be important if you're cutting any bread, and you'll probably need to get one sooner or later. That's really what I always have in my bag, as far as cutlery goes. The other things depend on where I will be working and what I will be doing. You should know what will be useful to you. For instance, if you need to bone out a lot of meat at work, take a boning knife.

I also always carry a handful of pens, sharpies, a small notebook, bandages, and a thermometer everywhere I go.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I never answered the question!

My bad!

Never thought of it, but probably not.

I like to handle products before I purchase (be it a t-shirt OR a knife).


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

9-1/2" - 10-1/2" Chef's, 6" petty, 10" bread/cake, as the most basic kit;
Heavy duty knife if you use a Japanese chef's;1
10" - 12" slicer if you do a lot of portioning; in the alternative or possibliy in addition
10" scimitar (aka Cimeter) if you break down a lot of meat; more meat...
.Boning knife or "breaker" if you don't like a petty;
Fish filleting knife -- depending on what you like to use;
Cheap paring knife for cutting string, opening packages, etc.; and
Rod hone if appropriate for your knives
BDL


----------

